# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School 2017 - Updated April 11th



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host: *Whitman Police Department*
Date: May 1, 2, 3, 2017
Location: Whitman, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

*Date change for the Merrimack College Class*

Host: *Merrimack College Police Department*
Date: June 5, 6, 7, 2017 - *New Date*
Location: Andover, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

Host: *Dennis Police Department*
Date: June 21, 22, 23, 2017
Location: Dennis, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

Please do not call these departments for reservations.


----------

